# Dr. recommended putting shoes on wrong feet



## luckygreen713 (Apr 9, 2008)

My 15 month old dd went to the doctor today. I had some concern aboot her feet. When she walks her big toes turn inward. The doctor told me the medical name for it, metatarsal something. It's because of how her feet were positioned in the womb, nothing to be too concerned about, but he told me to put her shoes on the wrong feet. He didn't mean to always put them on wrong, just sometimes for a little while here and there.

Would you do that? It sounded a little weird to me. She only been walking for 3 months. Won't they just correct themselves after her feet grow and develop more? And if not, would that really help?


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Hmmm...I have never heard of this and have no idea if it would work.

My first inclination would be that they would work themselves out on their own and would leave her barefoot as much as possible to allow the natural development of her foot. Though I have no idea if it would be the best thing....


----------



## luckygreen713 (Apr 9, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 
Hmmm...I have never heard of this and have no idea if it would work.

My first inclination would be that they would work themselves out on their own and would leave her barefoot as much as possible to allow the natural development of her foot. Though I have no idea if it would be the best thing....

Yup, that's what I thought too. She goes barefoot as much as possible. When we go out she wears a very flexible shoe. I'm not sure it would even be hard enough to push her toes in the right direction. Oh well, I'll just see what happens. He said when she's 2, if it hasn't improved she should see a podiatrist.


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

I would say keep doing what you are doing, then see a podiatrist at 2 if it hasn't self corrected. Then a foot specialist will be telling you what to do not a generalist.


----------



## Kappa (Oct 15, 2007)

I would get a 2nd opinion on that before I actually started doing something like that. Maybe pediatric orthopedist (do those exist?)


----------



## tonimk19 (Feb 7, 2007)

Never heard that before. I'd do some research and in the meantime just keep her barefoot for as much as possible.


----------



## Genesis (Jan 8, 2007)

I would get a second or third opinion (preferably from a podiatrist) before putting shoes on the wrong feet - that sounds very uncomfortable and might even become painful if she is wearing her shoes for long periods of time.


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

That does sound odd, the shoe switching thing. My mom has that though, she walks normally now but in a resting position and when asleep she feels most comfy with her feet turned all the way in. When she used to dance ballet she simply could not turn her feet out like you're supposed to in some positions.


----------



## Equuskia (Dec 16, 2006)

metatarsus adductus

I would recommend you get an opinion from a podiatrist or an ortopedist. And yes kappa, there are pediatric orthopedists.


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

my brother's toes point inward. they wanted to break his ankles and rest them or something like that (the 70s) and he is still "pigeon toed" so i dunno about "growing out of it" we weren't forced into shoes a lot as kids either.


----------



## alpenglow (Oct 29, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Equuskia* 
metatarsus adductus

I would recommend you get an opinion from a podiatrist or an ortopedist. And yes kappa, there are pediatric orthopedists.









Ditto that. A certified "orthotist" (makes orthotics if necessary) and physiotherapist (can advise on specific exercises or strategies to promote normal foot development) who specialize in pediatrics are your best bet. Correct it early if you can. Sucks to have foot problems as an adult.

Also - barefoot in sand as much as possible will help the small (intrinsic) muscles in the feet develop, which will help the arches to develop normally. This is way better for the feet than going barefoot on harder surfaces.


----------



## LittleBlessings (May 26, 2008)

I have never heard of this but it could work and maybe worth a try


----------



## dinan6 (Aug 30, 2008)

My dd's feet turned inward when she was first walking. She would start out walking fine and then they would turn and she would trip over her feet, she tripped all the time. My Ped said to waite and that it should self correct with the more walking she did and the bigger she got.. So, it is a lot better but recently I noticed she's starting to do it again and she is over 2 so I may take her in to be checked.. He said that they sometimes do night time braces for the feet. I'm sure it will work itself out..


----------



## luckygreen713 (Apr 9, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Equuskia* 
metatarsus adductus

I would recommend you get an opinion from a podiatrist or an ortopedist. And yes kappa, there are pediatric orthopedists.









Thanks for the correct term and the link, very helpful. I will continue to look into this and consider taking her to a podiatrist.


----------



## 34me (Oct 2, 2006)

How old is your Dr.? The reason I ask is that this was a very common first step when I was growing up in the early 70's.


----------



## soxthecatrules (Oct 20, 2008)

My aunt was told to do this w/my cousin....but, that was the mid 60's! It did work to some extent but he still had to have braces. It was the first step in his treatment. I would think maybe they have better ideas nowadays??


----------



## blizzard_babe (Feb 14, 2007)

I wouldn't mess with feet without a specialist's opinion. They're such an odd, specific little body part.


----------



## cyryen (Apr 6, 2007)

My son had this problem also. The ped. suggested this, but I was really concerned so we went to pt for a few weeks. There was great improvement but when the exercises were done, but when I pulled him out of dc for 2 weeks my DH didn't do them, and then pt was over so they they have gone back some. He is now 2, and are still a little turned in. I have an appt soon witht he ped, and i am going to bring it up again.

Switching the shoes did help tho.


----------



## Gremco (Nov 2, 2006)

I switch my DD's shoes every other day. Her feet were severely turned in and now you can barely tell.


----------



## candipooh (Jun 22, 2004)

I was told to do this but my daughter was a bit older. I think she was 4. We did it on and off.


----------



## Sonneva (Jun 12, 2008)

My daughter and brother both had something similar called Metatarsus Varus. My brother had serial casting and special shoes until 2 and my daughter had 3 weeks of casting at 3 months old which corrected it. A specialist would be able to tell you if it's a degree that will be outgrown, or one that needs treatment.

fyi: for the casting they don't break the legs, just stretch them and cast them straighter.


----------



## GoBecGo (May 14, 2008)

I had this, my mother put my sandals on the wrong feet every night (yes, i slept in them, i can remember looking at them with white lacy socks underneath) and my footwear (whateer i was wearing on a given day) on the wrong feet every other day for a few months. It corrected the problem. This was in 1983, for reference.


----------



## tsfairy (May 19, 2004)

DS2's feet turn inward a bit, especially his right foot. I first noticed it soon after he started walking and did a lot of online research and came to the conclusion that he'd probably outgrow it and I'd check with a doc if it didn't seem to be getting better. He's either barefoot or in soft-soled shoes 99.9% of the time (he likes to put on his big brother's shoes and walk around in them sometimes.)

The in-toeing has gotten a lot better but just to be safe I asked his ped about it recently. She confirmed what I'd read - as long as he's not having difficulty walking there's really nothing that can or should be done. Braces were pushed a lot back in the day. Apparently there was no real evidence that they ever worked, but they made a lot of money for the docs and brace manufacturers.


----------



## purplepaperclip (May 19, 2008)

My parents were told to do this with my little sisters back in like 83 or 84.


----------



## Dreamy (Jun 1, 2007)

I'd see a specialist just to be sure. My co-worker's son is 7 now, and his feet turn inward. He's in pain all the time because of it, and will be needing braces or surgery







Not fun when he just wants to run and play soccer with his friends. Better to catch it early, when the bones are more flexible and can be reshaped, IMO.


----------



## kblackstone444 (Jun 17, 2007)

My son was born "pigeon toed" and I was first given instructions for foot stretching massages for his feet (kinda running my fingers along the inside part of his feet, from about halfway down his foot towards the top of his toes- not enough to hurt him, just to stretch it a little each time). I did this for several months and it seemed to improve it a bit, but it wasn't enough, so his pediatrition then suggested putting his shoes on the wrong feet, to keep his feet stretched more outward during the day. I never did this part, I just kept him barefoot. Eventually, it mostly straightened out. My son still is slightly pigeon toed, but it's hardly noticable now. His Biological Father had special shoes (attached to eachother by a bar, to keep the feet straight) when he was a baby, and if I remember correctly, his feet are only slightly more straight than my sons are now.


----------



## columbusmomma (Oct 31, 2006)

I had to wear mine on the opposite feet and it worked(from what my mom said). This was the early 70's.


----------



## Bell (Jan 20, 2009)

Yes, I've heard about that. I think it may help because she's very little and you could also see a specialist too.


----------

